# Jones Mountain Twin or Custom Flying V



## Naturesabre (Jan 11, 2014)

Ha! too simple of a question. What do you want to do with it? The two camber profiles are very different from each other. Jones Mtn Twin is primarily camber with rockered nose and tail, Rocker/Camber/Rocker while the flying V is a conglomeration of profiles. It goes Rocker/camber/rocker/camber/rocker or something crazy like that. They will flex differently as a result and will each have a different overall feel to them. Narrow down what you want to do with the board so that people infinitely more educated than I am can help you out properly.


----------



## arcadeperfect (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks for the response...

Both boards seem to get good reviews for all purpose riding... I live in NY so the majority of my riding is on groomed trails. But next season I'm going in search of powder. I can't afford two boards so I need something that can grip shitty ice but won't fail me when I go further afield. I'm not too bothered about parks. I like going fast


----------



## Naturesabre (Jan 11, 2014)

I would go for the mountain twin. I'm not the most experienced person here though. A lot of people have said they like it and can do whatever they want to and the board will perform. I'm also totally biased towards traditional camber though. Of course the burton is $385 on backcountry right now vs $425

EDIT: Jones'll have better edge hold with camber and mellow magnetraction.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Jones Mountain Twin has a camrock profile that personally I love (same as on my Yes Greats board) and will work in most all mountain conditions, including out west in softer snow. Jones also has mild magnetraction that will help give you better edge control on icy east coast hills. No experience with the flying V but dig around on here and you'll find plenty comments about its lack of good edge hold. Jones would get my vote.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

go for the jones the custom flying v is awful on hardpack and ice


----------



## arcadeperfect (Mar 12, 2014)

Seems like the answer is pretty unanimous.

Thanks everyone. There's one on ebay right now...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

francium said:


> go for the jones the custom flying v is awful on hardpack and ice


I've come to the conclusion that people claiming this don't know how to use there edges. I was digging trenches in some bulletproof groomers at the beginning of the year when I ride it.

That said, for the east coast and powder searching just do the Jones. Camrock has more power than RC.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Nivek said:


> I've come to the conclusion that people claiming this don't know glee to use there edges. I was digging trenches in some bulletproof groomers at the beginning of the year when I ride it.
> 
> That said, for the east coast and powder searching just do the Jones. Camrock has more power than RC.


Can use my edges just fine thanks been riding for 10 years have done a lot of different courses in that time and have good technique. I've owned a lot of different boards and in my opinion the flying v is a turd of a board and im not the only one that thinks that.


----------



## timmytimmytimmy (Feb 19, 2013)

If you live in NY and spent a lot of times on the East Coast groomers the Jones Twin will be a better choice, hands down. It holds an edge much better than the Custom Flying V. The Flying V can also hold and edge but you really have to work for it and its not as confidence inspiring, whereas with the Jones, get on an edge and you dont need to worry about it slipping out. I've ridden both and the Jones is my choice.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

francium said:


> Can use my edges just fine thanks been riding for 10 years have done a lot of different courses in that time and have good technique. I've owned a lot of different boards and in my opinion the flying v is a turd of a board and im not the only one that thinks that.


Have you ridden the 2014?


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

nope but i wasn't aware there was any difference between the 2013 and the 2014.


----------



## Naturesabre (Jan 11, 2014)

francium said:


> nope but i wasn't aware there was any difference between the 2013 and the 2014.


No differences from 2013 to 2014 really. The noticeable changes went from 2012 to 2013


----------



## double (Dec 9, 2011)

I have a Jones Mountain Twin and really love the Camrock profile. I have not ridden the Custom Flying V but have ridden other Burton Flying V boards and strongly prefer the stability and the feel of the Jones. Before the Jones MT my regular board was a NS Heritage and in my opinion the Jones handles much, much better, especially when flat basing. The edge hold has been good as well but I ride mostly out west and have not had to deal with a lot of icy hard pack.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Naturesabre said:


> No differences from 2013 to 2014 really. The noticeable changes went from 2012 to 2013


What changes were made from 12 to 13?

The 13 Custom had the standard glass and the RC profile was a little more pronounced. The 14 has a lighter, snappier, and livelier glass/carbon layout as well as a little more flattened RC profile. It really rides like a whole new board.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

I personally would not challenge Nivek in his opinion of how a board rides. He has already ridden more boards than most of us will in a lifetime. 

What I will do is give you my opinion on your two choices. My daughter has a 2012 Burton Feelgood Flying V ( woman's version of the Custom Flying V ) as well as a 2013 Jones MT (men's board), the dark green one. 

She finds the Jones is her go to board. She loves the stability of the mild Magna Traction as well as the RCR profile. We are Ice Coast riders and she finds the profile of her Burton just too loose for most of the conditions we ride in. Now, she will grab for the Burton on a powder day as we have set her bindings back on the Burton and it excels in those softer, powder conditions. 

But for an all round ride, she reaches for the Jones. We are both huge fans of RCR as the best all round profile. We feel there is nothing else out there that can top if for the best "All Mountain" ride.


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

I got a 12'-13' burton custom flying v as my first board this season and have progressed from green runs to black runs with it. With that being said, I already desire a board that is faster and has better edge hold. I can rock the flying v, but I know based on reading a ton of reviews, any jones, etc should definitely be more quality. The flying v has worked great for me in powder, small-medium jumps, and groomers, but I already want a better groomer bomber. I have only ridden a few types of burton boards so I can't comment on anything else. Good luck!


----------

